# Costa Rica anyone?



## 3kids4me (Dec 31, 2014)

Has anyone been to Costa Rica and stayed in an exchange?  

And...where the heck should I post about Costa Rica?  It's not really the Carribean....

Thanks!!


----------



## Lydlady (Dec 31, 2014)

Never been to Costa Rica so can't advise there, but I see postings for Costa Rica in the "Other International" section.


----------



## 3kids4me (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks!  Will look.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 3, 2015)

Been to Costa Rica and stayed at the Melia Paradisus in Guanacaste. Would definitely go back some time. Liked the resort and the little I saw of the country.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 4, 2015)

Pat, did you see my post about the new resort down there?  It looks pretty nice.

Did you rent a car or get a driver, or neither?


----------



## Pat H (Jan 5, 2015)

I just saw the other post and I think I am going to look at booking there. I went 10 yrs ago. I did not get a car because I knew all the driving would be on my shoulders. If I went back, I probably would get a car so I could see more or at least do a couple of private tours.


----------



## DG001 (Jan 13, 2015)

We went to Costa Rica last year, but did not stay in a timeshare. Its an absolutely amazing country to visit.

Unless you are planning to tag on a timeshare stay at the beginning or end of the visit, I would not recommend timeshare for Costa Rica. Distances are deceptive as driving times are usually much higher than similar distances in the US, and if you are going to Monteverde or Arenal volcano -  getting to/from tires you out because of the dirt road!

We decided to rent a car and drive ourselves from Monteverde to the coast - wow, that was some experience! There is no road to speak of, and no road signs - on the other hand, you follow a dirt road, and any splits off the main road usually terminated after a few buildings, so you could get back on track. My 8 year old daughter sitting in the back seat called the experience getting a "Costa Rican roller coaster". Absolutely beautiful scenery, and in some spots you feel like the only people on earth! Kind of scary with two little ones in the back, but a great memory afterwards! 

Anyway, can't help you with timeshare info, but just wanted to say good luck on your trip, and post a trip report! Awesome place to visit.

PS - the major highways between other places were fine, its only Arenal to Monteverde, and Monteverde to anywhere that has no roads.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 13, 2015)

3kids4me said:


> Pat, did you see my post about the new resort down there?  It looks pretty nice.
> 
> ?



Weirdly enough there is only one unit available on RCI.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 13, 2015)

We have stayed 2 x at Pueblo Real near Quepos and loved it.  It is listed on rci.
We have rented cars and driven there with no trouble as long as a GPS is available.
Anita


----------



## lizap (Jan 13, 2015)

Several years ago we rented a house in the rainforest.  As I recall, it was very reasonable.


----------

